# Lithium vs. Alkaline AA batteries...leaking potential?



## N/Apower (Feb 2, 2012)

I am interested in purchase of batteries for longer term storage. Energizer Lithium says it has a 15 year shelf-life. Most Alkaline batteries are much less than this.

However, I have had many batteries destroy remotes and other items by leaking into them well before any 15 years has come close to passing.

What is the best way to hedge my bets? Not only for storage, but also for selecting a battery LEAST likely to destroy my lights, or my Aimpoint M4S. 

Do Lithium AA's leak more/less/the same as alkaline? Was this a problem with cheap batteries/batteries in the 90's?

Any info appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ragweed (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had several Alkalines leak over the years. Switched to Lithiums & never had a problem with them. Eneloops are worry free also.


----------



## Helmut.G (Feb 2, 2012)

The batteries that leaked on you were alkalines or even zinc-carbon, not lithium, right?

I've never heard of a Lithium AA leaking.


btw, never buy zinc-carbon batteries. They are often called "heavy duty" or "super heavy duty" and are a few cents cheaper than alkaline, but they suck.
They leak much more than alkaline, they have less capacity, way way less power, they just suck.
The only reason they're still being manufactured is people trying to save a few cents.


----------



## varmint (Feb 2, 2012)

Question: Is a lithium battery safe in any device that uses alkaline? (same size batteries) (aaa)


----------



## Helmut.G (Feb 2, 2012)

varmint said:


> Question: Is a lithium battery safe in any device that uses alkaline? (same size batteries) (aaa)


No. Lithiums have a higher resting voltage as well as voltage under load and are capable of giving an electrical consumer much, much more power.
Some devices are designed to work with batteries in a way that relies on the battery's weakness and can't handle the power.
But most properly designed devices shouldn't have problems.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had countless flashlights (mostly Maglites) and other electronic devices ruined over the years from leaking alkalines. I still use alkalines in some devices, like remote controls, calculators and other devices that get used frequently, and are likely to have the batteries replaced within 6-8 months anyways. For most of my AAA and AA flashlights, especially those that stay in our cars for emergency use and are subject to temperature extremes, and my sit for 2-3 years with minimal use, I always use Energizer lithium cells. I've never had a lithium AA or AAA leak in the 8-10 years I've been using them. I did have one vent in a single AA Infinity Ultra a few years back, but no harm was done to the light, it just had


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 3, 2012)

Lithiums, as a rule, do not leak. If you buy a light, chekc the packaging etc. to see if it takes them. Sometimes they will list it on te package. If not, you may or may not fry the electronics. I think I fried two of my Inova X1's this way. But, as stated, a properly built item should be able to handle the initial higher voltage. The lithiums are great for leaving them in your items for extended periods, and knowing they will work. I left lithiums in my Insight M4 for 5-6 years, and it always worked like a champ. For "mission critical" items, the benfits of using lithiums FAR outwiegh the costs. If you have a BOB, Emergency Kit, or FAK with electronics, the switch to lithium is definitely worth it.


----------



## N/Apower (Feb 3, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Lithiums, as a rule, do not leak. If you buy a light, chekc the packaging etc. to see if it takes them. Sometimes they will list it on te package. If not, you may or may not fry the electronics. I think I fried two of my Inova X1's this way. But, as stated, a properly built item should be able to handle the initial higher voltage. The lithiums are great for leaving them in your items for extended periods, and knowing they will work. I left lithiums in my Insight M4 for 5-6 years, and it always worked like a champ. For "mission critical" items, the benfits of using lithiums FAR outwiegh the costs. If you have a BOB, Emergency Kit, or FAK with electronics, the switch to lithium is definitely worth it.



My Surefire M300A is obviously Lithium compatible (required?) CR123A.
My M4S will take any AA battery made, up to I think 5 volts. It was designed for troops anywhere in the world to be able to replace the battery in it.

For the M300A, I use Duracell Ultra CR123A.
For the M4S, I use the Energizer Lithium AA L91.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 3, 2012)

Stick with the lithiums N/A and you should be good...yes, alkalines still leak...alot!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have never had lithium batteries leak and use them in almost all my AA and AAA lights.Alkalines have leaked repeatedly for me,especially in flashlights.Alkalines seem to be better in low draw devices like remote controls but the leak potential is still there.Some lights/devices may not be able to stand the extra power of lithium AA/AAA so as A.O.W. stated check the packaging /specs.


----------



## vali (Feb 3, 2012)

For me is just simple: 
- Lithium AA for those lights that will probably not be used in a lot of time (more than 1 year): Emergency lights, car keychain...
- Eneloops (or any other NiMH LSD) for those lights you use more.


----------



## fnj (Feb 5, 2012)

I have NEVER seen a report of an Energizer L91/L92 or Eneloop leaking under ANY conditions, nor a confirmed and believable report of an L91/L92 (or Eneloop, obviously) causing damage to any apparatus rated for alkalines.


----------

